# elastic tube for chicken livers



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

One of my favorite baits has always been chicken livers. The challenge is getting it to stay on the hook. For this spring, I bought some elastic thread to wrap around the chicken liver to hold it to the hook {learned this off youtube as well**, but now I see this elastic tubing and think this might be a better option. Has anyone used this? I think I may git$um {sorry, couldn't help myself** to try it off the bulkheads this spring.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't guess the link to youtube will post, you can see the video by searching youtube for catfish chicken livers elastic tubing.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Good video. I am going to try also. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

I have been looking for this product online. Where did you end up purchasing it?


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

http://www.woundcareshop.com/SurgilastGL701.aspx

Here you go.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks good just ordered fifty yards for me and the neighbor. I let everybody know when the shad move up to the bulkheads here. I'm located between memorial point and the old 190 boat ramp (end of FM2457) We won't need liver once that starts happening.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

hOW ABOUT THE OLD STANDBY? A cheap pair of womens' nylon stockings from Walmart, (or even better, the Dollar store!) , insert liver and tie it off with wonderthread (elastic thread).


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I think someone said before you can get it at CVS or Walgreen.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

The challenge is that when you try to raid the wife's dresser, you discover that women don't wear pantyhose anymore. That is a shame and completely destroyed my fetish for them {LOL**.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

My order from woundcare {for the elastic bandage** has already arrived. Great service and this stuff looks like it should work really well. I cant wait to try it.


----------



## Strippindrag (Jul 5, 2012)

What size tubing are you guys ordering? Looks like good stuff I definatly want to try it. I looked on wound care but there are several sizes to choose from.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Derma Sciences GL-701 Surgilast Tubular Elastic Net - Size 1, 25 yards, One 25 yard roll (stretched)*

Now anybody got any recomendations on hook size. The guy in the video looked like he was using some monster hooks. Circle hooks vs regular shank?


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I am going to try some 3/0 or 4/0 kahle hook {they look like a semi-circle hook** that I have. I am going to include a stinger hook below the main hook to make sure I get them.


----------

